# Electric Tracked Vehicle



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

That looks fun!
Welcome to the forum.

What tracks does it use? Rubber or steel?

I would think that, depending on your budget, you could do a lot just using old fork lift parts. You are not looking at speed, just low speed torque. Even range isn't an issue.

You seem to have space for a motor to be adapted to fit so I would go with a large diameter motor for the torque and run it at or near it's rated voltage.
If you have a fork truck breaker, or find one going for scrap then you could have the motor and controller from it and then look for smaller batteries. Lead acid would be cheaper and the added weight and lower capacity wouldn't matter so much.

I'll look forward to this being converted.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I might be able to give you some advice  Take a look through my blog in my signature. Here's a 17 page thread where I kicked around various ideas with the 6x6 World crowd http://www.6x6world.com/forums/general-6x6-atv-discussion/1642-electric-6-wheeler.html


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

Woodsmith said:


> That looks fun!
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> What tracks does it use? Rubber or steel?
> ...


----------



## Wirecutter (Jul 26, 2007)

With the recent and unusually heavy snowfall in the Washington DC area, I had been daydreaming of exactly such a vehicle. What a cool machine you have there! It would probably be overkill in this part of the world, but am also very interested in hearing about this project.

-M


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> I might be able to give you some advice  Take a look through my blog in my signature. Here's a 17 page thread where I kicked around various ideas with the 6x6 World crowd http://www.6x6world.com/forums/general-6x6-atv-discussion/1642-electric-6-wheeler.html



Made it through your thread. Very nice!  Gives me an idea of what to look for motor wise. Thanks.

I'm now in the parts scrounging phase. I'll put up an update as this thing starts to come together.


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Electric Tracked Vehicle (update)*

The snow is finally gone, so I can get it in the garage.








The tracks and under carriage need a little work, so a track swap and bearing replacement in all the drive sprockets and idlers comes first.








I was able to find a parts machine with everything I needed for the tracks.








With the engine and gearcase out, there's lots of room for the GE. And no weight penalty either.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Electric Tracked Vehicle (update)*



Iboondock said:


> The snow is finally gone, so I can get it in the garage.


I wouldn't have thought that a bit of snow would have stopped this little beast!

Good to see it is still going ahead and good going with finding a parts donor.

Just imagining that with two of them you might be able to make one of these.


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Electric Tracked Vehicle (update)*



Woodsmith said:


> I wouldn't have thought that a bit of snow would have stopped this little beast!
> 
> Just imagining that with two of them you might be able to make one of these.



*It doesn't mind the snow, but the utility trailer, boat, and camper drifted in front of it was a different story.*

*We think alike! Version 2.0 is on the drawing board for a future project.*


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

make sure you include insulated/heated battery boxes!


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

A few progress pictures...

I'm only getting a couple hours a week of actual work on it right now, so it's slow going.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

We should have swaped motors! You need a foot mount, that I have, and I need a flange mount, that you have!

Nice fabrication there. Are you fitting a Jack shaft to take the drive around the side of the motor?


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

Woodsmith said:


> We should have swaped motors! You need a foot mount, that I have, and I need a flange mount, that you have!
> 
> Nice fabrication there. Are you fitting a Jack shaft to take the drive around the side of the motor?



Thanks and yes it will have a jack shaft.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Iboondock said:


> A few progress pictures...


Hi Iboon,

Getting a perspective on this vehicle of yours, I hope that motor doesn't rip the drive train to shreds. Of course you can always current limit it and keep the torque roped in. But, I think you are creating a monster, Dr. Iboondkenstein 

major


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Hmmm, maybe Jim's overspeed protection thread would be useful in case that motor eats drive chains for breakfast!


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

major said:


> Hi Iboon,
> 
> Getting a perspective on this vehicle of yours, I hope that motor doesn't rip the drive train to shreds. Of course you can always current limit it and keep the torque roped in. But, I think you are creating a monster, Dr. Iboondkenstein
> 
> major


It's definitely a bit big, but bigger is better right? If it hold together, it should be fun.

If it starts to tear things up, I'll probably just put in a smaller motor. Which won't be that much work. All the wiring and drive assembly will stay the same. So it will just be a matter of making a different mounting plate.




Woodsmith said:


> Hmmm, maybe Jim's overspeed protection thread would be useful in case that motor eats drive chains for breakfast!


Thanks for the link, good info.




Got a little spare time today, pics of the jack shaft:


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

That's good.
How are you tensioning the chains? 
Don't forget to incorporate strong chain guards in case of breakage.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

What sort of RPM's are you expecting to run and what's your overall drive ratio? I had to switch my motor drive chain to a belt because the chain was stretching a lot due to torque and chain speed.


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

Woodsmith said:


> That's good.
> How are you tensioning the chains?
> Don't forget to incorporate strong chain guards in case of breakage.


Chain guards and and idlers are in the plan. Once I get final placement for everything.



JRP3 said:


> What sort of RPM's are you expecting to run and what's your overall drive ratio? I had to switch my motor drive chain to a belt because the chain was stretching a lot due to torque and chain speed.



The motor plate says 1325 RPMs, so I guess that's what I've got to deal with. And right now is has approx a 7:1 reduction. 

After looking at your conversion I plan on switching to a belt drive once I have the gear ratio worked out. Have you had any problems with the chains in the rest of your drive train?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

What voltage is that RPM rating for, and what voltage are you planning on running? I have a smaller motor running higher RPM's, maybe 5-6K max, hence my chain issues. 16:1 over all drive ratio, tops speed around 20mph. With your larger motor running lower RPM's your chain may not give you problems. The other chains have been ok since they run at lower speed. They do need adjusting once in a while of course.


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> What voltage is that RPM rating for, and what voltage are you planning on running? I have a smaller motor running higher RPM's, maybe 5-6K max, hence my chain issues.


36-48 volts, I would guess that the RPM rating is at the higher voltage? I planned on running 48 volts.


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

It's alive! 

12 volt test run. Starting on the battery pack and controller wiring next.










Video...


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

That is a great milestone in the build, well done.

Watching those tracks roll you don't know how much I want one now.
It'll disturb my neighbours very nicely!


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> Awesome!


!



Woodsmith said:


> That is a great milestone in the build, well done.
> 
> Watching those tracks roll you don't know how much I want one now.
> It'll disturb my neighbours very nicely!


I was pretty stoked to see the tracks turning. I'm sure my neighbors will be slightly disturbed!

Woodsmith, I browsed through your build threads today. Nice work! I like the tractor project a lot.


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

Batteries, controller and wire. Starting to come together. 
Playing around with making my own lugs from copper pipe.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Good progress. What batteries are those? Are they true deep cycle? How many amp hours?


----------



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

Very awesome build! Are you using the original tansmission that splits the power between the tracks?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Interesting crimps there.

How did you make them and what method are you using to form the crimp?
Have you tested them for mechanical and electrical security?


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> Good progress. What batteries are those? Are they true deep cycle? How many amp hours?


They are RV/Marine, not true deep cycle. 210 ah rating.











few2many said:


> Very awesome build! Are you using the original tansmission that splits the power between the tracks?


Thanks! It has the original drive system which is chain drive through steering clutches and brakes.



Woodsmith said:


> Interesting crimps there.
> 
> How did you make them and what method are you using to form the crimp?
> Have you tested them for mechanical and electrical security?


Thanks!

I made a die out of some scrap aluminum and then pressed them in a 30 ton press. 










































I've tested them mechanically to the limits of my scale (300lbs). Other than a resistance test 9which indicated no change from bare wire), I'm not sure how to test them electrically?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Pretty good terminal crimper. 30 ton! Sure beats my dinky little 8 ton unit.

I'm sure that it should be good enough if it can hold that much weight. Do watch for any terminals heating up in use and any corrosion on the bare copper, just in case.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah I'd say you have the connections covered, I tested mine by hanging my 150lbs from them.  Just feel them after running under load sometime, they should all feel the same. I'm a bit concerned about the battery choice as I'm not sure they were intended for long 100-200 amp draws, but I guess we'll find out. How much do they weigh?


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

Woodsmith said:


> Do watch for any terminals heating up in use and any corrosion on the bare copper, just in case.





JRP3 said:


> Just feel them after running under load sometime, they should all feel the same. I'm a bit concerned about the battery choice as I'm not sure they were intended for long 100-200 amp draws, but I guess we'll find out. How much do they weigh?



Thanks, I'll keep an eye on the connections once I get it running. 

The batteries are not my first choice, but they were available locally for the right price. They weigh 61 lbs.

It'll be a good destruction test of that battery, if nothing else.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Iboondock said:


> They are RV/Marine, not true deep cycle. 210 ah rating.


That must be minutes of reserve capacity, not ah's?


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> That must be minutes of reserve capacity, not ah's?



Yeah, you're right. Reserve capacity, not amp hours.


----------



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

Iboondock said:


> Thanks, I'll keep an eye on the connections once I get it running.
> 
> The batteries are not my first choice, but they were available locally for the right price. They weigh 61 lbs.
> 
> It'll be a good destruction test of that battery, if nothing else.


 
that battery will hold up fine, I use the same ones, only the 24dc, 100ah

and i get good range and power from mine, at least for about 7 months now.


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

billhac said:


> that battery will hold up fine, I use the same ones, only the 24dc, 100ah
> 
> and i get good range and power from mine, at least for about 7 months now.



Good to know, thanks.


Ran it on the stands with the controller and 48 volts last night. Might be a high speed snow plow...

Running some wire:


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

Ran it out of the garage today under it's own power. Very cool!

Lots to finish up, but it was good run it a little bit..


Before and after:


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent!

It seems a much nicer vehicle without the phutt phutt and smoke screen of the ICE.

I must say that the sound of the aircraft engine as you drove out the garage was a bit confusing though!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Great contrast between the 2 stroke and the E motor  It's a wonder how we ever put up with those clouds of smoke.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> Great contrast between the 2 stroke and the E motor  It's a wonder how we ever put up with those clouds of smoke.


I know I used to ride 2-stroke motorcycles - ughh! 

Your progress and the video are awesome Iboondock!  Cheers!


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

Woodsmith said:


> Excellent!
> 
> I must say that the sound of the aircraft engine as you drove out the garage was a bit confusing though!


I didn't notice it until I was editing the video. Sounded like I went with a turboprop insteda of electric.



JRP3 said:


> Great contrast between the 2 stroke and the E motor  It's a wonder how we ever put up with those clouds of smoke.





toddshotrods said:


> I know I used to ride 2-stroke motorcycles - ughh!
> 
> Your progress and the video are awesome Iboondock!  Cheers!



I still have a few 2-strokes around, mostly snowmachines. But it was cool to drive the Raidtrac with nothing but the sound of the cleats on the asphalt. It's really quite on the lawn, but the cleats do a number on the grass.


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

A little update. Waiting on the charger, other than that it's ready to go. Which is good, because it's getting kicked out of the warm garage for the winter. 

It needs some more paint and other cleanup items, but that will wait until spring. 


















No snow yet, but lots of leaves. First blade full...


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome work. Now where's the video?


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> Awesome work. Now where's the video?


I'm waiting for some snow to push around for video. Nothing yet.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

How about some mud?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Some logs? Rocks? Refuse bins?

How about climbing up and down stuff just to see the tracks at work again?


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> How about some mud?





Woodsmith said:


> Some logs? Rocks? Refuse bins?
> 
> How about climbing up and down stuff just to see the tracks at work again?



Didn't have to resort to any of that.

Running out of daylight, but I'll try and get some video.


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

A little video. Now I have to change out the old winch because it's louder than the motor. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg1qD315dC0


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Great video! Well done, it looks very effective.

You do need to do something with your winch, that thing is painful!

If it is only moving the blade up and down have you thought about either an electro-hydraulic pump and a ram or maybe an electric screw ram, as used for satelite dishes and hospital beds?

In the meantime strip, clean and regrease the winch gears and motor mearings.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Great, even with the noisy winch!


> If it is only moving the blade up and down have you thought about either an electro-hydraulic pump and a ram


Why add the complexity and leak potential?


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Very nice toy... and a great job. I love it!


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

The plow is going to get reworked. I want to add angle capability and it needs some down pressure. I'll probably use a 12 volt linear actuator to keep it simple and light weight.

Thanks for the positive comments, it's a fun project.


----------



## Iboondock (Feb 16, 2010)

A little update.

I've "had" to plow four or five times so far. I usually "work" (play) it for 1 - 1 1/2 hours at a time. The lowest my batteries have dropped to is 49.6 volts. That was at an ambient temperature of 0 degrees F. 

The controller gets a little warm, but the motor and all wiring stays nice and cool. And I have the motor compartment totally sealed to keep out snow and water since it sits outside.

Lots of torque and it stacks snow really well. Works good for making a sled hill in the yard for the kids. 

Gradability and brake check:


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats Iboondock! What a perfect use of EV technology. The company that cleans my apartment complex parking lot uses skidsteers. It would be nice if they had electric drive - wouldn't have to turn the TV up so loud while I watch them!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Very cool! Time for me to trade in my snowblower!


----------

